# Odder's in-depth Lookahead video.



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## kurtaz (Jun 5, 2013)

this tutorial was awesome.


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

I learned a lot from this. Thank you!


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jun 5, 2013)

You made me lol odder, I admit it.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely one of the most helpful lookahead tutorials I've seen so far.


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the humans aren't prepared for this!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I can get sub-20 with lookafoot...


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2013)

kurtaz said:


> this tutorial was awesome.





Username said:


> I learned a lot from this. Thank you!





rubikmaster said:


> Definitely one of the most helpful lookahead tutorials I've seen so far.



Thanks.



Cubo largo said:


> I think the humans aren't prepared for this!



You have a point :/


----------



## moralsh (Jun 5, 2013)

this definitely deserved a subscription, lol


----------

